# heavy duty catfish rods??



## txtrotliner88 (Mar 3, 2013)

I am on the market for a couple heavy duty catfish rod n reels. They will be used for targeting big blues and flat heads using large baits. Any suggestions?


----------



## Chadgreen (Apr 11, 2014)

txtrotliner88 said:


> I am on the market for a couple heavy duty catfish rod n reels. They will be used for targeting big blues and flat heads using large baits. Any suggestions?


Bottodwellers.com


----------



## Chadgreen (Apr 11, 2014)

Or. Rippin Lips Super Cat Casting Rod with Glow Tip, 8-Feet/Heavy
I own two, paired with 6500c abu. 50lb braid an they'll handle anything. Last summer brorght in 6 gar ranging 40 to 65lb gar in surcharge of big blues on the trinity lol


----------



## dpatel13 (Mar 25, 2014)

Heard nothing but good things about Pro Angler rods. Bought one myself, but I haven't tried it out. I'm still waiting on my 6500c3 to be delivered., which is a solid car reel from reviews I've read.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

Cant beat a nice ol ugly stick for catfish rods.


----------



## TexasTom (Mar 16, 2011)

dpatel13 said:


> Heard nothing but good things about Pro Angler rods. Bought one myself, but I haven't tried it out. I'm still waiting on my 6500c3 to be delivered., which is a solid car reel from reviews I've read.


X2! Pro Angler 10' 2 piece rods!!! Excellent choice. I have two I have used for 16 months both for blue cats and also surf and some pier fishing for bull reds and big uglies (large black drum). I throw 3 or 4 oz weights along with sizable chunks of cut bait. I ahve them paired with Abu 6500c3, but they make a spinning version as well if that is your preference. Mine have handled bull reds to 42" and black drum to 43" (probably 20+ large fish) plus a 17 # blue cat (looking to go bigger) with no problems. One of the things I like about them is they have the backbone to handle the big ones, but also enough flexibility to enjoy a reasonable fight with say a 5 # fish.

Here's a link:
http://www.proanglertackle.com/CatfishRod.htm


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

I use an vintage 8' Sears Shakespeare WonderGlass BC Rod w/ a Penn. International 975,
cork fore grip..... wooden lower grip


----------



## Bankin' On It (Feb 14, 2013)

I use an Ugly Stick. Reel sucks though. I replaced it with a Penn Fierce.


----------



## RiverRat1962 (Mar 23, 2009)

7' Penn slammer rod with SS Penn spinner. Muscle and speed when you need it. Ugly Stick are hard to beat as well.


----------



## Law Dawg (Mar 18, 2013)

fishin' soldier said:


> cant beat a nice ol ugly stick for catfish rods.


 x2
x2


----------



## dbullard (Feb 13, 2008)

Ugly sticks and 6500c3 is a good all around combo . If you are fishing just for 20lb plus a Abu 7000 are nice.


----------



## Rivercat1860 (Dec 10, 2014)

Ugly stick "Tiger series" 7' medium or medium heavy paired with an abu 6500. There what I use and they are a great rod for big cats. Sensitive tip but they have all the lower end you need to bring a big fish in. There a perfect rod if you use circle hooks. Very quality made, they will run you about $60 for the rod.


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

I have an older allstar 7' stiff cork handle if your around Laporte we can make a trade.


----------



## SaltwaterTom (Jun 23, 2013)

Law Dawg said:


> x2
> x2


X3

The white 7 foot Med/Heavy Catfish Classic. I used it to catch these, I'm pretty sure it will take any blues.

http://2coolfishing.com/forum/showthread.php?t=1348482&highlight=aransas

http://2coolfishing.com/forum/showthread.php?t=946866

http://2coolfishing.com/forum/showthread.php?t=1215882


----------



## txtrotliner88 (Mar 3, 2013)

Thanks for all the info 2coolers. Just ordered an Abu 7000 and a Rippin' Lips Super Cat 8' rod on Amazon. I'll let y'all know how it goes once the spring bite fires up.


----------



## chemdawg (Aug 31, 2014)

i have about 9 pro angler med heavy action and love them I got rid of all my other cat rods thats how much i like them I had some ugly sticks and some white catfish rods a few whooping stick and sold then all the have put 42lb cats in the the boat with no problems


----------

